# A sarcastically humorous look at infidelity



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay I do realize and understand that infidelity is serious business, but I ran across this site today and MAN it was perfect. In the shadow of the obscene, it made me laugh. 

SOOO...I'm sharing it with you'all. Here's the thing, sometimes you just "need" to laugh. So enjoy part 1: Soul Mate Schmoopies--WH and OW: Our Love is Real


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

HOLY SH!T that's a riot!!!!!! 

OMG my sides hurt. 

Thanks affaircare.


----------



## confu?ed (Feb 2, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Have you watched all 16 episodes? OMG funny. I'm only through "potty mouth". My wife and I are rolling on the floor!!! Y'all have got to watch this.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

That was awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the humor. It's very humorously true!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The schmoopie stuff always cracks me up


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly I only watched Part 1 and Part 2 myself and by Part 2 I was very literally rolling on the floor laughing, so I shared it with you'all with Dear Hubby...who prompted joined me on the floor howling with laughter. 

BTW...did I happen to mention my house belongs to her?


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Quality!

'It's your wife's fault as she made you eat dinner.'

That line's timeless!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

our love is real, my d!ck is perfect, you are shoompie.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

I was laughing so hard- really shows how the fog works!!! Our love is real.... don't touch my towels...REALLY?? The Potty Mouth episode was great; glad I am in a place where we could watch and really laugh at the stupidity of it together.


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

i needed this, i haven't had a good laugh like this in a while.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

My favorite one (forgot which episode) is the one where she compares raising her cats to the BW raising her children. "I'll need to teach the children not to claw the furniture!"


----------



## nurseV (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh my God. So funny! I only wish I could send this to the dumb arse OW and her husband! My husband still feels like a piece of poop for what he did but I think he'll find this hilarious. Thanks!!!!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess I'm either not in a place where this is funny or it's just not my style of humor. I suspect it's not my style of humor at all. The voices really grated on my nerves and made it hard to even follow it.


I rather written word myself. Thanks for sharing though, I took a look through all the comments and on one page the ladies tore an OW apart for making a snide "get over it" remark. I liked the comments on each A LOT.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

:rofl:hahahaha...rolling!!! "i can suck a golf ball through a garden hose?" What??? haha


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

ur wife is batsh*t crazy. lol.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I held off opening this thread for some reason. Clearly, I should have opened it straightaway!

So the funny for me is that last night at MC we were discussing our deepest fears and my husband said that one of his was that we would always live in a pit of a house (several years ago with tiny kids and a leg injury, and a husband in an emotional affair, the house was a pit!). You can imagine which one was my favorite line! :rofl:




CantePe said:


> I guess I'm either not in a place where this is funny or it's just not my style of humor. I suspect it's not my style of humor at all. The voices really grated on my nerves and made it hard to even follow it.


The clips are made using text to voice software, so the kind of software that reads emails aloud for the sight impaired, for example. The software has no emotional inflection, which is used to great humorous effect IMO, because they are saying these deep things like "our love is special" in a very zombie-like way. 

Or as if they were speaking through a mental fog. The cheater's script brought to life, so to speak...! Hysterical.

I'm going to show it to my WS...although I don't expect him to find it quite so funny just yet. We shall see!

Oh, my other favorite line was, "I want to leave her too, but she does my laundry."


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I just couldn't resist after starting to watch the rest. These aren't as funny as the first one, but you will recognize the cheater script throughout.

In this one, the OW and the WH discuss the fact that he accidentally texted his BS instead of the OW (this happened to me! DD#2!). But the funniest part is how they agree to live together, and they clearly don't trust each other...but "our love is real" and "we're soulmates."

My Wife Knows Everything - YouTube


And this one, The Big Apology, where WH wants the BS to remain friends, and she clearly doesn't have the time of day for him, after he cheated on her secretly for 4 years. His double-speak (an apology that is most certainly NOT an apology) is worthy of Orwell.

The Big Apology - YouTube



Thanks again Affaircare for sharing!


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

too funny but sadly true.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> And this one, The Big Apology, where WH wants the BS to remain friends, and she clearly doesn't have the time of day for him, after he cheated on her secretly for 4 years. His double-speak (an apology that is most certainly NOT an apology) is worthy of Orwell.
> 
> The Big Apology - YouTube


I just watched that one. It was was awesome!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh they are too funny. I laughed really hard at the cats have brothers and sisters remark! Oh my sides hurt. Oh man:rofl:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

OW "You have a perfect "Richard"

WH: Thank you

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

